# Transfer case pump rub



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I did a search here on this and was surprised not to find anything. You guys with higher mileage should really look into this sooner then later and the guys with lower mileage should look into it as well at some point. This has to do with the classic stye trucks, early 2007 and earlier. Here is a link to which vehicle are effected http://www.merchant-automotive.com/transfer-case-pump-upgrade-kit.aspx

Here is a couple video's on it as well to explain/show what it is.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

My 2002 had this when I bought it-didn't know about it till after. I am also surprised how little info there is on this-$1500 fix if you wait too long........


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

jb1390;1468990 said:


> My 2002 had this when I bought it-didn't know about it till after. I am also surprised how little info there is on this-$1500 fix if you wait too long........


How many miles were on the truck when that happened?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That's strange it was a hotly discussed topic and there were a number of threads a couple with picture and links to aftermarket parts.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120772

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100794

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97021

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95917

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86313

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48778

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47173


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

It had 140,000 miles on it. 

Point I was making was not that it hadn't been discussed, but that it did not come up in any threads I found discussing common issues with these trucks. There were lots of threads, and information on injector issues, some on frame cracking, none I found that pointed out the transfer case issue. 

Never had a reason to search "pump rub", until I had the problem, then I found it.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

basher;1469004 said:


> That's strange it was a hotly discussed topic and there were a number of threads a couple with picture and links to aftermarket parts.





B&B;1469137 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120772
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100794
> 
> ...


Well, would yeah look at that!


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

jb1390;1469185 said:


> It had 140,000 miles on it.
> 
> Point I was making was not that it hadn't been discussed, but that it did not come up in any threads I found discussing common issues with these trucks. There were lots of threads, and information on injector issues, some on frame cracking, none I found that pointed out the transfer case issue.
> 
> Never had a reason to search "pump rub", until I had the problem, then I found it.


Yeah, it is a common issue with the higher mileage trucks as you found out. 
Their is a name for this problem and it's called "Transfer case pump rub" to help out people in future searches.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

it's also a "common problem with LB7", aka "problem with duramax", aka "problem with allison transmission", aka "issue with LB7 duramax"....

Some of the things I searched on before I bought mine lol........maybe it will come up for someone in a future search now. One of things that completely sucks about this issue, is that you won't know its an issue until it's too late (wear occurs from the inside, so by the time you see a hole, you're toast), unless you rip into the t-case. It's a tough thing to check for before purchase, unless it's already totally wrecked (mine was).


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone buying one of these trucks with more then 70K on it should consider just dropping the transfer case and replacing the rear housing with a aftermarket part as part of the purchase cost.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

That kit is showing 1998 - 2007. Are there any know issues w/ pre '98 or 80's models. I have a 1987 K30 w/ only 26k on it...should I have any concern?


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

coldcoffee;1469231 said:


> That kit is showing 1998 - 2007. Are there any know issues w/ pre '98 or 80's models. I have a 1987 K30 w/ only 26k on it...should I have any concern?


All vehicle's effected by this issue is listed in my first link. Can't speak for anything earlier.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

coldcoffee;1469231 said:


> That kit is showing 1998 - 2007. Are there any know issues w/ pre '98 or 80's models. I have a 1987 K30 w/ only 26k on it...should I have any concern?


You have an entirely different TC.As an aside,I happen to have that same one from my 88 V30 for sale.It was behind a TH400.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Being M.A. is 10 minutes away from me, and I have buddies locally that deal in the aftermarket world, I think I would be careful of some of these parts. There has been talk that there has been a run of "bad parts" recently by the vendor mentioned. My source could be wrong, but that's just what I have heard.


----------



## DStrabb (Mar 2, 2011)

I had one of the bad parts from Merchant only good thing that came out of it was a brand new transfer case on his tab. A buddy of mine works at a local shop and they have had a few come back after they put the Merchant plate in. From what I gave been told it was only the plates for the gas trucks that had the problem.


----------

